# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  When it rained all day

## captaind

No need to go to Negril.  No point in putting the boats out...

Eat food.read a book... Listen to Cricket (Shell Shield)

The best days.........

----------


## goldilocks

**sigh**sounds lovely, especially with a zinc roof....

----------


## ackee

yu KNOW di ting, Goldie!!!    :Smile: )

ESPECIALLY if Papa Bear is home !!

----------

